# Gourmet Spinach Salad...Low Fat



## Filus59602 (Jun 16, 2002)

Gourmet Spinach Salad 

Servings (4) 

2 teaspoons lemon juice, fresh 
1 teaspoon olive oil 
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar 
4 cups of spinach leaves 
2 large tomatoes, chopped 
1/4 cup goat cheese, crumbled 
1 tablespoon pine nuts, toasted 
Salt & pepper to taste 

1. Whisk lemon juice, oil and vinegar together. Add salt & pepper to taste. 
2. In a large bowl toss spinach leaves with dressing. 
3. Add the tomatoes and goat cheese, mix gently to flavor entire 
salad. 
4. Sprinkle pine nuts over entire surface of salad. 

Approximate Nutritional Breakdown: Fat 3.9g, Calories 79, Protein 8g, Carb 7g, Cholesterol 15mg, Sodium 87mg 

Note: A non-fat salad dressing can be used in place of the oil and 
vinegar to lower the fat and calories in this recipe.


----------

